# A Craftsman 6x18 followed me home



## Goat Driver (Sep 29, 2013)

This one followed my son and I home on Friday. Its a Craftsman 6"x18" -  Model# 101.07301. The PO does have the change gears and we  have to go pick those up on Tues. The tail stock was frozen up with rust, I had to soak it in the parts washer over night to get it loose, took it apart and gave it a good cleaning and now it works just fine. This is our first lathe, I think it  will be a great machine for my son to learn on. Here are a few pics.













After a little cleaning...








My son learning on the lathe..




and his finished product..the first thing he has ever turned on a lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice! Can't believe you brought that lathe back like that. I would have looked at it and called it junk ( I don't know a thing about restoring machinery though). Always good to have things to share with your children.


----------



## Goat Driver (Sep 29, 2013)

wrmiller19 said:


> Very nice! Can't believe you brought that lathe back like that. I would have looked at it and called it junk ( I don't know a thing about restoring machinery though). Always good to have things to share with your children.




Thanks. I got it cheap, so if it had turned out to be junk I could have parted it out and made my money back plus a little to go towards another lathe.


----------



## fastback (Sep 29, 2013)

Its an oldie (bronze bearings), but still looks like it cuts well.  That is definitely a good starter lathe.  Hope you got a lot of accessories.  I had one just like it mine had a custom bench with a couple of draws.  I painted it and sold it in 2010 for a decent price.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Goat Driver (Oct 3, 2013)

Went on Tuesday and picked all this up from the PO. Got it all cleaned up in the parts washer last night and coated all of the pieces in a light coat of oil afterwards.




This little 618 is tough for it's size and it will  hold pretty good tolerances if you stay within it's limits. 
We are enjoying the 618 so far, my son is really ready to get the G4003 Grizzly now_ (a little more saving to do though)_  .....he really seems to enjoy the machining, so maybe he can learn to  be good at it and acquire the skills to progress in the trade.

I know it's not much but...my son enjoys hunting and fishing and he turned a replica of his .270 caliber bullet, he says he will put it on his keyring. I think he did a pretty good job for never having touched a lathe until last Friday.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 3, 2013)

I learned an ENORMOUS amount and got a whole lot done on my 618 for the first five years for sure.  If I had the room, I would still have it!  




Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 3, 2013)

I will shamelessly follow up here that I will soon be posting a bunch of Atlas 618 accessories etc soon from my recently sold machine.  


Bernie


----------



## drs23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Goat Driver said:


> Went on Tuesday and picked all this up from the PO. Got it all cleaned up in the parts washer last night and coated all of the pieces in a light coat of oil afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your son did a fantastic job! Kudos to him and you. I wish I would have had a chance to get started at that age. I'm sure it will bring dividends in the future.

Great job Dad! (...and Lad!)

Additionally...you made mention of a Grizzly G4003. Do some research and yourself and son a favor and spend another couple of Bens and go for the G4003G. Quite the upgrade for very few duckets. I was in that position when I bought mine and talked to Greg in the tech department and he schooled me on all the differences and there are several. Well worth the extra cash which really isn't much compared to the upgrades. You would be doing both of you a service, at least that's the conclusion I came to.

Happy turning and facing.


----------



## pestilence (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow it looks like with a mill he could make a chamber reamer!


----------



## pipehack (Oct 3, 2013)

Your son did a great job. I'm not even doing anything that nice.


----------

